

Ask HN: Unix password manager 'pass' with dropbox sync - samx18

Hi 
I would like to know if anyone has implemented the unix password manager utility &#x27;pass&#x27; that was featured here a couple of days back with dropbox syncing. Any implementation experiences would be helpful.
======
davidcollantes
I am interested as well. Dropbox synchronization is irrelevant, as long as you
can set where the .password-storage is saved. That is what I am after.

~~~
samx18
Yup, I agree.For now I think pushing to a private github repository and
pulling seems to be working for me.

